# GRUB vs LILO

## soban_

Zastanawiam sie, czego uzywacie i jakie macie na ten temat zdanie - co Waszym zdaniem jest lepsze albo jakie ma wady.

----------

## zlomek

lilo rules   :Wink: 

----------

## unK

lilo jest wolniejsze niż grub, przynajmniej u mnie.

----------

## lsdudi

lilo tylko wtedy kiedy grub nie chce działać  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

A jakiej wersji gruba uzywacie i jesli w starszej/nowszej - to jaka przewage ma? Jaka przewage grub ma nad lilo, poza predkoscia? (: Sam od zawsze uzywam gruba, ale dzisiaj zaczalem sie zastanawiac jak wyglada sprawa z lilo.

----------

## puntaru

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> A jakiej wersji gruba uzywacie i jesli w starszej/nowszej - to jaka przewage ma? Jaka przewage grub ma nad lilo, poza predkoscia? (: Sam od zawsze uzywam gruba, ale dzisiaj zaczalem sie zastanawiac jak wyglada sprawa z lilo.

 

Lilo nie widzialem na oczy. Za to gruba w wersji 1.99 instalowalem niedawno, tylko na chwile. Wczesniej wersje 1.98 & 1.97. Obecnie jestem na 0.97 dziala wolniej od GRUBA2 (traci sie jakies 2-3 sekundy na starcie systemu), ale latwiejsza w konfiguracji.

----------

## sherszen

W życiu z własnej woli nie wpakuje się w GRUBa2. Dla mnie to jest zbyt ociężałe (fakt, ładuję się te 2 sekundy szybciej), ale denerwuje mnie to ciągłe przeinstalowywanie MBR, jakaś krzaczasta konfiguracja. GRUB jest dla mnie najlepszy, najlżejszy, a poza tym, to ma ładować system i reszta mnei nie obchodzi, a swoje zadania spełnia dobrze.

----------

## dylon

Bootloader ma w zasadzie załadowć system i tyle  :Smile: 

Oba programy to robią dobrze. Ja używam gruba z lenistwa. Po prostu nie chce mi się na ten przysłowiowy ruski rok gdy coś zmieniam/dodaje etc. wydawać kolejnego polecenia "lilo".  No i też kilka razy o tym zapomniałem co było dość irytujące  :Smile: 

A prędkość? Mój komp jest wyłączany bardzo rzadko, więc nawet 10 sekund przy starcie różnicy większej by nie robiło  :Smile: 

Wygoda przede wszystkim  :Wink: 

----------

## madman

Ja jakoś nigdy nie pasowała mi konfiguracja gruba, dlatego od zawsze używam lilo.

----------

## Dagger

Ostatni raz jak sprawdzalem Lilo bylo strasznie prymitywne w porownaniu z Grubem. Lilo nie mialo mozliwosci edytowania konfiguracji podczas podczas startu i trzeba bylo update'owac MBR za kazdym razem kiedy robilo sie zmiane konfiguracji. Do tego kazda zmiane trzeba bylo robic z palca. Z Grubem (uzywam v2 od baaardzo dawna) wystarczy odpowiednio zdefiniowac pliki konfiguracyjne i grub-mkconfig zrobi wszystko za Ciebie.

----------

## soban_

Zastanawiam sie czy nie upgradowac gruba na v2, to jedyna zaleta to jego szybkosc - te 2 sekundy szybszego startu?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

U mnie na początku lilo, a od pewnego czasu grub. Największa zaleta gruba to brak potrzeby pamiętania o jego przeładowywaniu po jakiejkolwiek zmianie. Co do prędkości działania - czy to ważne? Nie uruchamiam sprzętu co 2 minuty, żebym na 2 sekundy zwracał uwagę.  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

Porzuciłem LILO na rzecz Gruba nie pamiętam już nawet dla czego, wygoda to jedna sprawa (ręczna aktualizacja po zmianach) ale zdaje się, że kiedyś był problem z dużymi dyskami i bootowaniem z partycji powyżej pewnej granicy na starszych maszynach bez wsparcia LBA32 w BIOS-ie.

----------

## Pryka

Hmm ja chyba nie miałem konkretnego powodu zamiany Lilo na Gruba. Kiedyś przy pierwszych testach z Linuksem przy Mandrake czy tam już Mandrivie nie pamiętam, był Lilo. Potem w każdej następnej dystrybucji albo był tylko Grub na starcie(a ja nie wiedziałem pewnie po co to zmienić i jak) albo dało się wybierać bootloadera przy instalacji, i wybór padał na Gruba, nie potrafię uargumentować czemu, już nie pamiętam  :Very Happy:  I oto jestem... z Grubem do tej pory.

Czy przeszkadza im jego start? Niespecjalnie restartuje komputer bardzo rzadko wiec nie. A nawet gdyby musiał to robić często, nie uważam żeby to trwało jakoś specjalnie długo.

ps. po za tym od pewnego czasu byłem święcie przekonany, że lilo to już od dawna nierozwijana prehistoria

----------

## soban_

@Kurt Steiner - no wlasnie, dlatego czekam na jakis inny trafny argument. Slyszalem tez ze ladniejsza jest w nim grafika przy bootowaniu - ale to tez w sumie zaden argument. Wiec chyba zostane przy GRUBie starszym, bo nie widze potrzebe emigrowania na nowszego (:

@sebas86 - dobrze wiedziec, kolejny minus w strone LILO.

@Pryka - na poczatku tez uzywalem LILO, w zasadzie dopiero przy przesiadce na Debiana zainstalowalem GRUBa. I GRUB zostal na Gentoo (za kazdym razem go instaluje gdy stawiam system). LILO po prostu nigdy nie bralem pod uwage, dlaczego? - Nie wiem, dlatego ten watek zalozylem i chcialem zobaczyc jakie Wy zdanie macie na ten temat. Wiec chyba przesiadka na GRUBa 2 i LILO odpada.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Wiec chyba przesiadka na GRUBa 2 i LILO odpada.

 Dlaczego? A co z walorami rozrywkowo-edukacyjnymi takiej przesiadki?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## soban_

No to w sumie jest argument, ale ja mowie o przesiadce na stale. d:

----------

## lsdudi

grub nie zawsze działa. Miałem kilka konfiguracji gdzie  ni huhu nie chciał ruszyć, za to lilo ruszyło. Co do grub2 to nieporozumienie, nie da się mu zedytować plików w sytuacji awaryjnej do konfiguracji są wizardy (sic!)

----------

## Pryka

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> grub nie zawsze działa. Miałem kilka konfiguracji gdzie  ni huhu nie chciał ruszyć, za to lilo ruszyło. Co do grub2 to nieporozumienie, nie da się mu zedytować plików w sytuacji awaryjnej do konfiguracji są wizardy (sic!)

 

Jestem ciekaw tych konfiguracji, pamiętasz może?  :Smile: 

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> @Pryka - na poczatku tez uzywalem LILO, w zasadzie dopiero przy przesiadce na Debiana zainstalowalem GRUBa. I GRUB zostal na Gentoo (za kazdym razem go instaluje gdy stawiam system). LILO po prostu nigdy nie bralem pod uwage, dlaczego? - Nie wiem, dlatego ten watek zalozylem i chcialem zobaczyc jakie Wy zdanie macie na ten temat. Wiec chyba przesiadka na GRUBa 2 i LILO odpada.

 

No ja właśnie też  :Very Happy:  chciałem zobaczyć czemu są takie ohy i ahy nad pierwszym Ubuntu w nim był domyślnie Grub, a potem pnąc się w górę po szczeblach "trudności" w distrach zawsze stawiałem już na GRUBA

----------

## lsdudi

1) cały system / na (sowtware) raid 0  (dyski spiete hardware raid 1 po dwa ) a /boot na 4 x raid1  

2) system na fakreaid od della (miałem sporo z tym dziadostwem zabawy)

----------

